# Queen cage candy



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

Seems how nobody has answered your question I will through in my guess. I would think that you would treat these as if they were nice soft cookies that you didn't want to dry out. Seal them in the container, maybe a slightly moist paper towel ( just barely moist), keep at room temperature. Again, this is only a guess.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Johnny how is that working for you? And do you mind sharing your recipe? I'm always looking for a better one!


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

I've kept them for several months in the fridge. I make up a ziploc bag with the amount I think I'll need and store it in the fridge, lasts a long time. As far as a recipe, I've been using the same one for a long time and it works. Clear Karo syrup and enough powdered sugar to make it into a dough-like consistency. Don't mix it thin or it can get all over the queen and attendants. Mix it at room temp and check to make sure it stays thick and stays in the queen cage tube without sagging or running out.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I take a small bowl and add 2 Tbs light Karo. Heat in microwave till hot. Add powdered sugar and stir till ball forms. Then I powder my hands and roll and kneed till stiff like playdoe. 

I then pinch off amount to go in neck of cage. Roll between my hands to make long stick. Push thru neck of cage and squeeze both ends to expand to fill neck.

If I have extra I seal in ziplock bag. It gets kind of hard at each end, so before using I scrape each end of tube to get to soft candy.

Johnny


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Found this website to be of use. Shows making the candy for the cages.

http://littlecreekbeeranch.blogspot.com/2010/02/how-to-make-easy-queen-candy.html


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

How hard does the candy get? I made some up, rolled it out and put it in the refer in a plastic bag. Next day it was hard a brick. I put it in my pocket when I picked up the queen and when I got out to the yard it was pretty pliable. I rolled up a piece, tipped up the Q cage until she went to the top. Pulled the news paper and as soon as the candy hit the hole she was on it. I got it in almost until the inside before she got onto it. I was thought that I was better off leaving it as is as pushing it in further and risk injuring her front legs.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

minz said:


> How hard does the candy get? I made some up, rolled it out and put it in the refer in a plastic bag. Next day it was hard a brick. I put it in my pocket when I picked up the queen and when I got out to the yard it was pretty pliable. I rolled up a piece, tipped up the Q cage until she went to the top. Pulled the news paper and as soon as the candy hit the hole she was on it. I got it in almost until the inside before she got onto it. I was thought that I was better off leaving it as is as pushing it in further and risk injuring her front legs.


You want to put the candy in before you put the queen in the cage. I press my candy out flat on the counter and use the JZBZ queen cage like a cookie cutter shoving the candy up in it as I press the neck of the cage into the candy and down onto the counter.


----------

